# Vaperite is now in Vanderbijlpark



## Vaperite South Africa (17/11/16)

Don't ask us how it happened (it took us by surprise) but the opportunity to open in Vanderbijlpark was offered to us and so we are proud to announce that our 8th retail outlet is now open in the Race Shop located at 3 Edison Boulevard, Vanderbijlpark.

Email: ryan@sunoco.co.za
Tel: 016 931 1100
Cell: 083 285 1070

Hours are:
Mon - Fri 8am to 5:30pm
Sat 8am to 1:30pm
Sun - Closed


​

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac (17/11/16)

This is awesome. Right around the corner from my work. Will be poppin' in soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/11/16)

Looks great @Vaperite South Africa 
All the best with it


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/11/16)

Just a note that we have a massive order of international juice on the way from the USA but only arriving next week so shelves look a little empty. We are getting two new Vape Breakfast Classics flavours, Huckleberry Lemon and Mr Blintz to add to our extremely popular French Dude and Pancake Man. We are also adding a few other new internationals as well as a full restock on popular lines like Loaded, Pastry Boy, Uncle Junks, etc

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (17/11/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Just a note that we have a massive order of international juice on the way from the USA but only arriving next week so shelves look a little empty. We are getting two new Vape Breakfast Classics flavours, Huckleberry Lemon and Mr Blintz to add to our extremely popular French Dude and Pancake Man. We are also adding a few other new internationals as well as a full restock on popular lines like Loaded, Pastry Boy, Uncle Junks, etc


Fantastic news..maybe the new cerabis tanks on the horizon? Lol


----------



## Cruzz_33 (23/11/16)

@Vaperite South Africa any news on the new stock arriving ? Very keen to try some of new juices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/11/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @Vaperite South Africa any news on the new stock arriving ? Very keen to try some of new juices



International juice has arrived and should be at the store by Saturday morning latest. Local juice and hardware restock was sent Thursday so should be on the shelves today.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

